

Ask HN: Glossy displays, form over function? - anr

I'd like to share my pet peeve against glossy displays, because nowadays it is hard to find notebooks with matte displays.<p>I suppose people like (or don't mind) glossy displays, which I find intriguing. To me, their reflective properties are very distracting.<p>To reduce eye strain, I prefer to use dark backgrounds for my editor &#38; cli, and this makes things worse.<p>The other day I was watching a World Cup match on a restaurant, and all the LCD TVs had glossy displays. They reflected the internal illumination in a way that made it hard to follow the match.<p>Perhaps my brain is wired in a strange way, but I think this a plague! What do you think?
======
smiler
Most definitely agree with you - my boss just spoke to me about ordering me
some new monitors and I said that the screens must be matt :)

------
starkfist
People tend to use their laptop like a TV these days and watching video looks
better on a bright, glossy screen.

~~~
anr
Not necessarily. When I was watching the match, whole parts of the image were
hidden by reflection.

If you can control the illumination around you, then maybe you have a point.
But I think that the frequently that is not the case.

------
wmf
Yes, we all hate glossy displays and the masses love them. As much as I agree
with you... flagged.

~~~
anr
I don't understand your reaction. Perhaps someone has a good explanation or
comment that could help people who can't cope with glossy...

